# WD 1TB not detected - Troubleshoot or Replace?



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey everyone 

I have a WD 1TB internal HDD bought in sept'13. I was using it as an external drive with a transcend casing. Last night it suddenly stopped working and now does not get detected on any computer that I plug it to. It hangs the computer while it tries to read the drive and eventually you have to disconnect it to get the computer to work. 

Is there anyway to troubleshoot this. I'd format it but then it does not even read the drive so not sure how to proceed 

Also how does the replacement for WD work? I've heard that you have to courier the drive to Bangalore to get a change. Isn't that expensive and risky? 

Please help .... and please hold a minute's silence for all the data that went down with the drive


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 20, 2015)

Waiting for the WD Official's reply.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 20, 2015)

Tagging [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] for input


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 20, 2015)

I tried to register on the WD site. Guess i did it wrong, it keeps saying that registration was unsuccessful.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=295989]Lincon_WD[/MENTION] , tried all the advise you had given on a similar thread. Am afraid that my disk isn't working even after all those measures. Please advise


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION],

I am sorry to hear about it. I'd like to check with you, have you tried to connect the HDD to another PC? Is it working ok from the existing PC?  Does it show up in the Disk Management? Is there any error message? For the meantime, I’d suggest you some basic troubleshooting steps that may help you to solve the issue.

Options: 

Remove the casing and try to connect the HDD as a secondary drive on your computer.
Check the HDD drivers in device manager.
Check the HDD is physically visible in disk management.
Check the HDD in BIOS.

If the HDD is not appearing in any section then its a hardware issue. After trying all the steps, If its confirm as hardware issue, so I’d suggest you to proceed for an RMA.

For RMA, we do provide the pick up and drop off service using our couriers and its part of RMA service. For more information about an RMA service, you may refer to the link below

Support Answers 

If you are facing problem to register your WD Product, you may refer to the link for registration purpose

Support Answers 

If you have some kind of warranty issues in future, I advise you to contact with our support team in India. 

The following link contains details of India support team:- Support Answers

Hope it helps.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the info  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION] 

tried connecting it to multiple PCs. It does get detected but then the PC hangs while it tries to read the disk. I left it for quite some time but even then nothing showed up. It shows up in disk management (sometimes) but usually as a 0MB disk. There is no error message per se.

Will try connecting it without the casing to a PC. Hope that'll help read it

Thanks a ton. Will let you know if it is an RMA issue 

This is the error I get on registration 

*i.imgur.com/nDYRqtY.jpg


----------



## DK_WD (Feb 24, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Thanks for all the info  [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]
> 
> tried connecting it to multiple PCs. It does get detected but then the PC hangs while it tries to read the disk. I left it for quite some time but even then nothing showed up. It shows up in disk management (sometimes) but usually as a 0MB disk. There is no error message per se.
> 
> ...



Hi [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION],

Based on your post, it may be a casing issue. To confirm the possible reason, I’d suggest you to remove the casing and try to connect the HDD as a secondary drive on your computer. After connection, try to check the properties of the drive.

This error occurs due to browser or ISP. Try to use a different browser to register the product, if the error occurs again; I’d advise you to call our support team in India to help you to register the product. 

The following link contains details of India support team:- Support Answers  

Hope it helps.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 28, 2015)

Tried with another casing and by connecting the HDD directly to a laptop. Couldn't get it to read either way. Guess the disk and my data is gone  

Could you please let me know how the replacement thing works. Also could you PM me WD's customer desk details and phone number. Will give that a shot since i've been unable to register on the website


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 2, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Tried with another casing and by connecting the HDD directly to a laptop. Couldn't get it to read either way. Guess the disk and my data is gone
> 
> Could you please let me know how the replacement thing works. Also could you PM me WD's customer desk details and phone number. Will give that a shot since i've been unable to register on the website



Hi [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION],

I am sorry to hear about it. I’d like to ask you, did you try to connect the HDD as a secondary drive on your computer?

If its confirm as hardware issue, so I’d suggest you to proceed for an RMA. For RMA service, you may refer to the link below.

Support Answers  

The link below has all the information on calling our Customer Care line, and also for emailing the Support team.

Support in India 

Hope it helps.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 6, 2015)

Finally sent out the HDD for replacement. Got it picked up by a FedEx guy  All good so far.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

And so will be the return. WD is certainly the best when it comes to RMA.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 9, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Finally sent out the HDD for replacement. Got it picked up by a FedEx guy  All good so far.



Hey izzikio_rage, 

Hope all will be good with the replacement too! If you ever need help in WD-related stuff, you know where to find me 



$hadow said:


> And so will be the return. WD is certainly the best when it comes to RMA.



Hey $hadow,

Here's a WD thumbs up for your vote of confidence


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 9, 2015)

[MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], all going well, just got the message today that a replacement drive is on the way. Thanks a ton for all your help.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 9, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION], all going well, just got the message today that a replacement drive is on the way. Thanks a ton for all your help.



Hi [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION],

You are most welcome! Glad I was able to help you


----------



## $hadow (Mar 9, 2015)

I always support a product if I had a great experience with it's CC. Because you can always find a good product but a good ASS is what I feel is strong required [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]


----------



## kkn13 (Mar 9, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I always support a product if I had a great experience with it's CC. Because you can always find a good product but a good ASS is what I feel is strong required [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]



yeah very few companies provide good service in India
Infact I have 7 WD hard drives with me right now  
I dont trust any other hdd brand


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 10, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I always support a product if I had a great experience with it's CC. Because you can always find a good product but a good ASS is what I feel is strong required [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]





kkn13 said:


> yeah very few companies provide good service in India
> Infact I have 7 WD hard drives with me right now
> I dont trust any other hdd brand




Thanks for your words guys. I feel very glad that our service is good in INDIA  

Thumbs up for you guys


----------



## $hadow (Mar 10, 2015)

kkn13 said:


> yeah very few companies provide good service in India
> Infact I have 7 WD hard drives with me right now
> I dont trust any other hdd brand



I am using 4 as of now and might be picking up 2 Tb ext soon.


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 11, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I am using 4 as of now and might be picking up 2 Tb ext soon.



I am really glad to talk with WD hardcore fans and it's my pleasure, if I can help you in future


----------



## izzikio_rage (Mar 11, 2015)

Just got the replaced Hard drive ... seems to be working great. Now I know why everyone here seems to love WD. Great stuff 

Thanks a ton [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]


----------



## DK_WD (Mar 12, 2015)

izzikio_rage said:


> Just got the replaced Hard drive ... seems to be working great. Now I know why everyone here seems to love WD. Great stuff
> 
> Thanks a ton [MENTION=293224]DK_WD[/MENTION]



Hey [MENTION=8593]izzikio_rage[/MENTION],

You are very welcome


----------



## $hadow (Mar 12, 2015)

DK_WD said:


> I am really glad to talk with WD hardcore fans and it's my pleasure, if I can help you in future



I hope there won't be a need of your help in the future coz WD has always worked flawlessly for me.


----------

